# Need help. I'm looking for new game to play.



## huxley (Dec 22, 2008)

first I'll tell you what I have for systems,  Play station 1.  x-box 1, and computer. ex, a game that is pushing it would be age of empires 3 , it said I needed this type of video card but it plays anyway.  it was able to play rome total war, but wasnt for medieval 2 total war.    
 anyway, the games that I'm interested in playing right now are this 3rd person action, mystery, puzzle type games. ex: resident evil, the thing, genma onimusha, games like that I'm interested in playing more. 
 so what are some game you guys thing would be good for me?


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 22, 2008)

Moved to Gaming.


----------



## Erunanion (Dec 23, 2008)

For 3rd person action, you could try the original Hitman game (or maybe the latest, Hitman: Blood Money - its not that graphics-intensive) as that is some good fun.  On the original Playstation you can get the old Tomb Raiders, which are great fun even with the relatively poor graphics, and Tomb Raider 2 is still hugely entertaining (not like the rest of them).


----------



## xVx-Dread (Dec 26, 2008)

Right spec of your pc sux! but there are still good games out there that are still played by lots of peeps. One I'm playing again is Diablo 2 (should run on your system. But dont quote me on that) The main reason I'm playing it again is because Diablo 3 is due for release 09 (sometime)  Other bonuses are its a fast-pace, MMO, 3rd person, action game. That is fun as hell to play! It's Cheap to buy and (you can buy legit CD keys online for $7) and unlike alot of MMO's It's completely free to play! no subs no top-ups.

Thing I like about it is the chat channels is there almost all friendly people (ofc you always find a n00b basher in every game, but most people are happy to offer advice and information)

I suggest playing D2 For a while (till your pc gets a bit of an upgrade) then go on to D3 when it's released (being that there is still no confirmed release date, you got plenty time to get your system upgraded)


----------

